
CBC agreement with talent agency prohibits use of Creative Commons music - gasull
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/08/cbc-agreement-with-t.html
======
GiraffeNecktie
See comment #20 [http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/08/cbc-agreement-
with-t.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/08/cbc-agreement-
with-t.html#comment-906362) for an explanation from the CBC.

~~~
martincmartin
tl;dr: Most music licensed under Creative Commons disallows commercial use.
So, almost all authors are prohibiting the CBC from using their work.

~~~
sprout
Have there been any surveys done to see what CC licenses are in use?

I mean in any case it seems a little silly that one would ban all of them and
not just ones marked "noncommercial."

